# Barks at approaching people outdoors, fine indoors



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I noticed something with my 1 yr old GSD and wanted to get your thoughts...it seems that whenever we are going for a walk outside, my GSD will bark aggressively at people that are walking toward us. Sometimes she'll do the same with dogs although quiets down once they actually meet. 

In the house, when dogs or people come over, she is fine. Some cautious sniffing with dogs (with people she'll go right up, sniff, then not care).

Any idea what's causing this and what I should be doing to correct? When she does this outside, I usually give her a firm NO to let her know this behavior is unacceptable, but not sure what else I can do.

Thanks!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How does she do in dog class?

What does your instructor recommend?

Does it matter if you are using a clicker? How about the treats? What are you using as treats?





 
When you are out on socialization trips, how does your dog behave? HAve you seen this puppy at minute 2:00? When you went on trips specifically to socialize over the past year did they all go well?


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks! I'll have to review those vids once I'm home. She is clicker trained so perhaps I can integrate this with her other training...


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

she doesn't bite when she meets them? has she ever got into a fight with the other dog when you allowed her to meet in that state?


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I think this is a somewhat normal phase for GSDs who are around 10-14 months. One of my dogs who went one to become multiple sch3 and had zero problems with people went through a phase when he was about 10 months old where he thought that people who approached from a distance were really freaky! He was also scared of the trash barrels around a hotel we were staying at. At this age, they're trying to form a template of what the world is SUPPOSED to be like and alerting at things they think don't fit their template. (This is one of those things that make GSDs a good guard dog--they alert on things that don't fit their view of a "normal world.") 

Keep socializing and exposing her to people--go to places like the Wal-Mart parking lot and walk around the edges away from people then get her used to having more and more people around. 

Personally, I'd avoid having people actually interact with her--let her learn that people are just there--part of the scenery--and that she doesn't have to worry about them when they're not at your house.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

If this is merely an excitement issue, you could do the following. We did it with my dad's golden retriever and it took about a week.

If she only barks once she sees them until they get close, you should ask a friend that your dog hasn't met to help you train.

If your dog starts barking when the friend walks towards yall, the friend has to stop walking and ignore your dog. THe second your dog stops barking your friend starts walking towards you again. The dog will catch on pretty fast that if he wants to meet your friend (and their dog) he can't bark.

On It's me or the dog, there was a little poodle that would bark when it wanted a toy. The trainer sat there for THIRTY minutes with the toy in her hand until the dog stopped barking. Then she gave the dog the toy. The next time it took twenty minutes...then after that only a minute or so.

Don't give up!


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

Bismarck said:


> she doesn't bite when she meets them? has she ever got into a fight with the other dog when you allowed her to meet in that state?


No, she usually will bark pretty aggressively at a dog/person outside, but when allowed to meet, she'll just go up and sniff. 

I will try to just carry a clicker and drop some high value treats when I take her for these walks.

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

She sounds leash reactive.

she's just super excited to meet new people/dogs, and wants to meet them NOW !!
hence the barking and lunging.
she just needs to be taught that until she can be calm, she won't get to meet new people/dogs.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Blackthorne GSD hit the nail on the head. My dog did the same thing at around 7 months. She used to bark at anything that moved near our car when I was driving. Eventually they figure out what is a real threat vs. just the landscape. Training helps with this also. Also if she gets close to another person in friendly fashion, after brief introduction, call her back to you and give her food or treats, whatever you use for food reward. Socialize her with dog people who understand dog behavior and how to interact with dogs in a nonthreatening way. Strangers that don't know how to interact with dogs tend to eyeball your barking dog which can make the situation worse.


----------



## Catch22q8 (Jul 17, 2012)

Blackthorn....what u said makes soo much sense! Many thanks. I am having the same issue with my 4 months old female GSD. She even barks at people she likes when they are coming from a distance!I will take ur advice by taking her to public places and watch people from a distance. Once she gets more of her vaccinations....


----------



## Jordana (Mar 10, 2012)

*Lexi is showing same behavour towards cars, strollers, people Help*

My 10 month old, Lexi, just finished her first heat. She has shown "aggression" and I am not sure whether it is aggression or more excited then anything, she barks and pulls on the leash at cars going by and at strollers and dogs. I try to avoid, letting her know she is bad and that this behaviour is not acceptable. She comes to my store with me where she is very socialized and knows she needs to lie down before people will touch her, she is very good in the store whether she is in the crate or not. When I take her to the dog park it is nearly impossible to control her because she barks, lunges forward to get to the gate. Once inside she is so submissive to other dogs. I welcome suggestions please. She has had puppy play classes but no obediance classes, she could also use a job, which is new to me!! My intention is to put her in obediance class although I do have difficulty with the positive reinforcement and no prong, choke coller or ever saying no or bad philosophy available not a combo of positive and neg. reinforcement. (another discussion) Thank you


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

s14roller said:


> No, she usually will bark pretty aggressively at a dog/person outside, but when allowed to meet, she'll just go up and sniff.


My GSD, Buddy, who gets along with cats, dogs, people, loves kids, etc., also did this when he was younger. Never bit anyone, never even tried to, but he'd bark until they got near then wag his tail and go up to them. I'm trying to remember how long he did it. It was longer than his puppyhood, but he quit doing it by middle age, quite on his own.


----------

